# Yes - Massey Hall



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Yes at Massey Hall on 4/11/13 - tickets 12/14.

(Singer Jon Davison, bassist Chris Squire, guitarist Steve Howe, drummer Alan White, and keyboardist Geoff Downes)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jon Davidson?


No Anderson?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Don't believe Anderson has been there since easily 2008 - and that might just be when he was fired. I'd be shocked if he's sung with them over the last decade to be honest, although I'm hardly a Yes man.

Never heard of Jon Davison - John Davidson sounds suspiciously like an ex-NHL goalie, or quite possibly, an ex-host of That's Incredible...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I've seen them with the new singer, he is great

I would go just to see Howe & Squire, honestly....cool that Alan White is in there too


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bolero said:


> I've seen them with the new singer, he is great
> 
> I would go just to see Howe & Squire, honestly....cool that Alan White is in there too


I agree. For me, Steve Howe is one if the greats. He alone would be worth the price of admission.

I was fortunate enough to see the Tormato tour.

That was Anderson, Howe, Squire, White and Wakeman.

Seeing Howe play The Clap live was something I have never forgotten.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting news here



> _The set list for the upcoming _Yes_ tour will certainly delight fans. The progressive rock band will play three albums from start-to-finish each evening – “The Yes Album,” “Close To The Edge” and “Going For The One.”_


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interesting news here



Going for the One?

Great album, but I'm surprised they didn't select Fragile as the third album.


----------

